# Questions about hog hunting



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

How do you go about training your dog to hog hunt? Or do you have to even "train" or does it depend on the dog? Do you start with a small pig and let them go from there? We gotta hog problem out here!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Well first you invite me down there!....lol


You will need to get an old school hunter to mentor you because there is a lot to learn as far as tracking. Most hunters I know have a hound to bay the hogs....then you lead the dog to a catch where there is another dog with experience holding the hog. Then you let your dog experience that until you know he will run straight to the bay with out being led. Some people train pups in a pen but I never did. I just brought my dogs and let him run with a pack of experienced dogs.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

First thing you do is call me, lol. I’m always trying to find places to hunt. 

As far as training goes your answer is; yes and no. A dog either has it in him/her or they don’t. However it is wise to test the dog out in a controlled environment before you enter the woods. Going out with an untested to find out he doesn’t have what it takes can have severe consequences. As far as the size of the hog goes, you don’t want to start a dog on a huge hog because it may “break” him first time out; you need to build confidence. At the same time you don’t want him to pick up bad habits going after a small hog that gives no consequences to his mistakes. I like to put a dog first time out on a hog that outweighs him by about 20 or 30 pounds. If the dog targets the ear and holds well with no hesitation then he is ready for the woods. If the dog holds well but does not target the ear then I will give him a few days and try him out on a larger hog. Experience will make the latter a successful catch dog. However If a dog does not engage or stays back and bays (Barks at the hog) or engages and cannot maintain a bite then the dog is a cull, at least for the purpose of a catch dog. 

This is just the way I do things. I don’t claim to be an expert and never will so I am sure there will be others that do things differently, but this method has worked for me thus far


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Guess Im not the only one looking for places to hunt


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Itis illegal for me to use catch dogs in CT soI am always on the lookout for an East cast connect.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL ya'll can come down here and school me ANYTIME lol That would make my year is seeing your dogs hunt.

Inferno I was waiting on you to reply to this thread lol

Okay this is what I have to work with and you can tell me whether its a no-go or not

Meek is 6mths (or close to it) he has simple prey drive but I was wondering maybe I should start him on smaller game such as rabbits ect to build confidence. I dont have a pen but I COULD buy a pig (small) and take him to the woods and let him go at it. I dont think China will catch but you never know so I dont have a mentor for meek he would basically be the starting point for my hog hunting career.

Theres holes out here that I could get lost in and you hear them all the time, im ready to start fixing the problem. No garden until there away or less of them...and I want a garden! lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> First thing you do is call me, lol. I'm always trying to find places to hunt.
> 
> As far as training goes your answer is; yes and no. A dog either has it in him/her or they don't. However it is wise to test the dog out in a controlled environment before you enter the woods. Going out with an untested to find out he doesn't have what it takes can have severe consequences. As far as the size of the hog goes, you don't want to start a dog on a huge hog because it may "break" him first time out; you need to build confidence. At the same time you don't want him to pick up bad habits going after a small hog that gives no consequences to his mistakes. I like to put a dog first time out on a hog that outweighs him by about 20 or 30 pounds. If the dog targets the ear and holds well with no hesitation then he is ready for the woods. If the dog holds well but does not target the ear then I will give him a few days and try him out on a larger hog. Experience will make the latter a successful catch dog. However If a dog does not engage or stays back and bays (Barks at the hog) or engages and cannot maintain a bite then the dog is a cull, at least for the purpose of a catch dog.
> 
> This is just the way I do things. I don't claim to be an expert and never will so I am sure there will be others that do things differently, but this method has worked for me thus far


:goodpost: nuff said...... heres some hi~lites tho'

Just a funny clip.. 





HOG DOG TRAINING 1 Looks like curs and a ambulldog or two possible a dogo, dunno





The best way, still dogs can and do get hurt..





All kinds of good trouble to get into... 




Hawaii stuff is the best... I love Waianae moutains.. WHICH THIS AINT but its HI nun the less.. 




watch how the catch dogs APBTs AMBULLDGS DOGOs are held on to generally until last minute.. watch how fast they are out of the shoot.





You really need someone to help you through the experience, should keep your eyes open locally.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks FH


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I was not impressed by that catch dog in the last video.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I was not impressed by that catch dog in the last video.


na' but one of clips have some lighting fast hardhitters.. They did have one big sloppy cur, lol.. Here man, just for the Dogo's.. TRUE HOG DOGS.. MMMmmmm MMMMMMmmmm.. Still love my lil APBTS but dogos are truly contenders when it comes to grit and wild game...


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

The training video gives you a pretty good idea about testing a dog. Personally I would not have wasted my time on that pup they were trying out. Just not enough fire in him. The way that dog Nemo worked is how it should be done and what I would like to see from a good dog first time out. They really worked that hog to much though IMO. The goal of proper hog hunting should be to minimize unessarry damage to all parties; hunters, dogs and even the hogs. I believe the same method should be applied to training. I would have switched hogs instead of using that same little one over and over. Also if you plan on using a catch vest its a good idea to let the dog get used to it while training.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> The training video gives you a pretty good idea about testing a dog. Personally I would not have wasted my time on that pup they were trying out. Just not enough fire in him. The way that dog Nemo worked is how it should be done and what I would like to see from a good dog first time out. They really worked that hog to much though IMO. The goal of proper hog hunting should be to minimize unessarry damage to all parties; hunters, dogs and even the hogs. I believe the same method should be applied to training. I would have switched hogs instead of using that same little one over and over. Also if you plan on using a catch vest its a good idea to let the dog get used to it while training.


YEP.. what :goodpost: he said...

thats why I stick w/ my APBTs I know they are Fire.. Those dogos seem like monster hog and cat dogs better than any AmBullDg... Would be a good anchor yeh?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

unfortunately there is a high cull rate with Dogos.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> LOL ya'll can come down here and school me ANYTIME lol That would make my year is seeing your dogs hunt.
> 
> Inferno I was waiting on you to reply to this thread lol
> 
> ...


That really depends on what type of hunting you plan to do. Some people with more open terrain will use "running catch dogs" These dogs track with the bay dogs, but will also catch. I know a lot of folks down in Fl that do this. Dogos can be very good for this type hunting. These type dogs should never be used to hunt anything else. You want them "trash broken" this means they will only target hogs. If you have used them to catch rabbits then they are liable to take off on a bunny instead of a hog.

The terrian that I hunt is very hilly and thick so sometimes it can be a long time before you make it to the bay. For this reason we run a few bay dogs and one or two good catch dogs. The catch dogs are always walked in to the bay and then set loose. Since they are on lead all the way to the bay it would not matter if they are "trash broken"

Hope that makes since


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I learned walking in... IN Okla as well as HI, but we did not hold any dogs on the lead, I was told the dogs needed to be "hot", you know what I mean? Anyway for those who arent brought up in it and know how to brind dogs up in it I recommend a cut vest, and cut pants LOL 



you don't want to be tusked thats for sure.. 








Toughest Dog Hunting Gear Available cut vest, cut collar


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I know what you mean Fire. Never had any problems with that though. Ive come to learn that there isnt a right or wrong way. Well I suppose there are some wrong ways, but you know what I mean. Everyones got their own style for where they hunt.

Just wanted to plug in an buddy of mines hunting supplies. Great guy and great gear.

Country Mike's


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Cazadores Cut Gear - Main

My buddies use Telemetry systems

http://cazadorescutgear.com.ivy.arvixe.com/display_category.asp?Category=29&SubCat=18


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I put together first aide cut boxes too.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I like Country Mike's site.

*side note...I am always asked to make Catch Dog Supplies, but have never felt comfortable with it since I don't hunt...yet.
I am glad you all posted some good links. I am adding them to my favorites for anyone who asks.

Gotta love hog dogs!!!

- Sara


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I went dear hunting with my dad once, though I could never actually shoot an animal. The experience was pleasant, just being in the wilderness. Quite a relief from everyday life - and the jambalaya my daddy made was so GOOD.

Okeechobee, FL is the place to hog hunt btw


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been on a few hog hunts in the past with friends and family's packs . I have wanted to give it a shot but i am getting resistance from the wife as far as taking our boy for a try. 

How common is it to get a dog killed or badly damaged? I know it happens but i do not recall any of the regular hunters i know speaking about it. My boy has got prey drive for days but i would not take it well if he were badly damaged or killed. 

I did show her the cut gear and all of that but she was not convinced it would save his life. How well does it actually work ?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I went dear hunting with my dad once, though I could never actually shoot an animal. The experience was pleasant, just being in the wilderness. Quite a relief from everyday life - and the jambalaya my daddy made was so GOOD.
> 
> Okeechobee, FL is the place to hog hunt btw


That was the spot! My friend lived near there.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

clockwerkninja said:


> I have been on a few hog hunts in the past with friends and family's packs . I have wanted to give it a shot but i am getting resistance from the wife as far as taking our boy for a try.
> 
> How common is it to get a dog killed or badly damaged? I know it happens but i do not recall any of the regular hunters i know speaking about it. My boy has got prey drive for days but i would not take it well if he were badly damaged or killed.
> 
> I did show her the cut gear and all of that but she was not convinced it would save his life. How well does it actually work ?


Every time you hunt there is a chance of losing your dog...or you getting hurt r bitten by a snake...etc


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I grew up between the north GA mountains and Texas, so i understand the danger to myself. I also understand their is some danger involved for the dog when hog hunting. 

What i am unclear about is how much the cut gear actually helps. I mean v/s sending the dog in with no vest. 

It is something i would enjoy doing, but the thought of losing my boy set's me back. 

I have considered getting another dog for the purpose but its still just a maybe idea..


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

The cut gear is very helpful however its only as useful as the dog wearing it. If a dog is unskilled then they can still easily be killed on a hunt. Most vests dont cover the dogs gut very well, so if a dog doesnt target well or isnt agile enough they can have their belly torn open. The vests also dont cover the face at all. Country Mike had the side of one of his catch dogs completely pealed back. This was a very experienced and capable catch dog as well, just got caught on the they way in. Still caught the hog though. The vests do make a big difference though. The chest and sides are the most likely to be hit and a good vest will cover these areas well. Dont skimp on a catch vest though. Mike showed me a cheaper vest that was used for one hunt and had multiple puncture holes straight through. Dog might as well of been wearing a t-shirt. 

No matter what precautions you take, if you hunt reguraly, even the most capable catch dog will get hurt. The key is being able to take care of the dog properly when this happens. Good equipment, a good dog, and good aftercare will lead to a long life and lots of hogs though. Its a rewarding experience from all angles; your helping land owners rid property of destructive animals, bringing home good meat and you will never see a dog happier then after a good hunt.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost:
I like to feed the kill, hog, coyote, bear, etc. .. To the dogs, just butcher it up like any other and feed daily proportions, eewwWWEEeeeee! A little bit goes a long way and nothing better for the dogs, best digestion nutrition ratio.. I Grind it all up and also make tennis ball sized chunks.. 1 of those twice a day or 2 once a day.
I noticed it makes them better hunters, they know thats what they eat and they operate better, JMO







Shes chasing a dummy yote, dried hide being dragged behind horse, atv, take your pick...I used a live trap to catch a rabbit, tie the hide to the rabbit and rub the rabbit down w/the hide.. LOL anything 45mph under Yager will catch it.. All these dogs have intense eyes, but I noticed the dogs that get to eat the kill, look a lil' more like wolves in the eyes during a chase, and do a better job of subduing the game.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i always wanted to know about this sport too. thanks op for posting this. where i live in vancouver canada we do not have anything like this. the closest place to hunt boar is edmonton alberta thats about a 12 hour drive from where i am. unfortunately my dog that i have would be too chicken to do this. i dont think that she would have the prey drive for something like this. 

question....when you are getting a pup how can you ever tell if they will be game enought to do this? is hog hunting more instictual for the dog? or can it be taught?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> I have been on a few hog hunts in the past with friends and family's packs . I have wanted to give it a shot but i am getting resistance from the wife as far as taking our boy for a try.
> 
> How common is it to get a dog killed or badly damaged? I know it happens but i do not recall any of the regular hunters i know speaking about it. My boy has got prey drive for days but i would not take it well if he were badly damaged or killed.
> 
> I did show her the cut gear and all of that but she was not convinced it would save his life. How well does it actually work ?


When My hub was a kid, he had neighbors that took their apbt's hog hunting - but they weren't family pets, the dogs were strictly hunting dogs. Sean complained about how he saw the dogs come home beat up regularly from the hog tusks - one time they rushed one of the dogs to the vet for it's life to be saved - they didn't use protective gear that I know of though... MPO I dislike it, I couldn't do that with my dog & can understand why your getting heat. But everyone's different, I'm sure these guys on here know of the proper precautions to take also.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> That was the spot! My friend lived near there.


Yup yup, still the hot spot, good point you made about hunting.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the info guys this is great!

So can you teach them all kinds of game, or is it like inferno said that will break them? How does a pit hunt down a deer? And I forgot who posted they feed the game animals too there dogs but besides that being nasty is it better for them then dog food?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Wow thanks for all the info guys this is great!
> 
> So can you teach them all kinds of game, or is it like inferno said that will break them? How does a pit hunt down a deer? And I forgot who posted they feed the game animals too there dogs but besides that being nasty is it better for them then dog food?


They don't? My family doesn't use dogs to hunt, that's what a dear stand & gun is for. The dog would scare off the dear - completely different hunting scenario vs hog huntin'. I don't know much about hog hunting, other than the tusks can be fatal to people that weren't educated for the challenge. But I know the hot spots, Okeechobee & southern central florida. The hunting post brought back a dear hunting memory with my pops & thought I'd mention the location I'm aware of.

Sorry to confuse you by going a little off topic


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no confusion  

Dont beagles run deer? lol I thought pits could do anything! lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> no confusion
> 
> Dont beagles run deer? lol I thought pits could do anything! lmao


Beagles are for small herbivore game
Dachshunds are for small carnivorous game

As far as hog hunting, you need a pack of strong dogs like an apbt to detract the hog so a human doesn't get tusked to death. The hogs have been known to seriously injure or kill ppl that go out there without an experienced companion & don't know what the heck they're doing... I mean just look at bush & cheney - that was only duck hunting lolz


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Wow thanks for all the info guys this is great!
> 
> So can you teach them all kinds of game, or is it like inferno said that will break them? How does a pit hunt down a deer? And I forgot who posted they feed the game animals too there dogs but besides that being nasty is it better for them then dog food?


of course wild game B.A.R.F (bones and raw food) is better for your dog... Just like humans have Eat Right For Your Blood Type... Dogs are the same way, some dogs shouldnt eat any CHICKEN/POULTRY biproducts, SOME SHOULDNT EAT ANY COMMERICIAL DRY FOOD(causes cancer, kidney disease, the list is endless) But people listen to TV and listen to the guy try to hustle another 40 bucks from you at the petstore or vet.

Do dogs have thumbs? can they cook? if they were wild what would they eat? My Schipperke, nor any, shouldnt have any poultry! If you must buy your food as oppose feed your dog wild game... I'd use frozen biljac and give a racket ball sized portion twice a day, wild game and real protien goes a long way and breaks down in the dogs system way better.. Compare you eating captin crunch to kashi.... You are what you eat...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> i always wanted to know about this sport too. thanks op for posting this. where i live in vancouver canada we do not have anything like this. the closest place to hunt boar is edmonton alberta thats about a 12 hour drive from where i am. unfortunately my dog that i have would be too chicken to do this. i dont think that she would have the prey drive for something like this.
> 
> question....when you are getting a pup how can you ever tell if they will be game enought to do this? is hog hunting more instictual for the dog? or can it be taught?


Yes the dog has it or or has it not....... 
_There are alot of APBTs that have been scatterbred for so long it would take a good game dog cross to bring the best out in them. There are many game dogs that are just stupid and take the pig on like another dog, of course Ive seen 2 of the game bred type dogs annihilate wild hogs_.
IN short.... 
I personally like dog that is 1st to greet you, 1st to escape, 1st to get its alpha role in on the rest of the pups. Not in that order but has to have all three of course in my litters I have to pick out the more pet like dogs, have em' fixed, and to give them away to family and friends, all my stuff is catch/predator dog born and bred for 10yrs.

_re read some of INFERNOS posts on this thread it and videos posted should answer all your questions. _


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't chime in much but wow that training video was a bit much. Poor hog was worked way to long even after being wounded. 

Not against hunting them but that was just plain cruelty.. Nemo was awesome though!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe I was lucky but I didnt train in a pen. I took my dog to FL and he turned right on!
I never liked the idea of pen training, but I hear that pen training with a bay dog outside the cage will get most dogs turned on to catching.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Maybe I was lucky but I didnt train in a pen. I took my dog to FL and he turned right on!
> I never liked the idea of pen training, but I hear that pen training with a bay dog outside the cage will get most dogs turned on to catching.


:goodpost: Florida, effn snakes.. bahhh,, dog runnin hot 
on a hog is doomed, unless ur turni/bleed in time, Gut rocks
out of cow stomachs work excellent. Same senerio
here only Oklahoma(snakes)/Hawaii(no snakes)

_as INFERNO said earlier they worked that hog 
and that cur Sct Am Blldg way too long._

Dont push a dog to get hurt and protect the ones that don't care.g.. 
However I will say to keep a dog in good shape it doesn't 
hurt to have a wild hog in captivity. Let em' loose on a 
contained part of land for me that will be 5 mt. acres of 10.
We are going to southern Idaho this spring/summer Russo/Euro 
everywhere, eradicate at will w/ hunting license. Catch a lil piggy
or two.. I grew up on a hog farm w/ a razorback named Rosco P. 
Coltrane... _Grandpa and Uncle insisted as he wandered on the 
Okie farm as a youngster and just took. Best guard dog ever!_[/SIZE]


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

This is an awesome thread! I was born in Czechoslovakia and my dad hunted hog there (yummy!) . They are really really really scary though. One went after my dads truck and messed it up pretty good before my dad got his wits about him and pulled out his gun. 2 Flat tires and the whole front was torn up but we had a good hog dinner  As kids we used to be scared to go in to the woods because of the wild boars 

Anyways I would LOVE to go on a hog hunt with dogs 

ps- I feed my boy raw a lot and agree that it makes perfect sense


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> There's really no need for condescending remarks...
> 
> Beagles are for small herbivore game
> Dachshunds are for small carnivorous game
> ...


Im confused. Where was I being condescending?

Yeah that was the great thing about Hawaii. No snakes.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I hunted in Nov so Florida was a cool 50 degrees at night with no gators out and only 1 cotton mouth snake.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Great thread! I was once asked if someone could take Legend on a hog hunt I turned him down. Was too scared. But my boy sure loves vension thanks to his old Dogo buddy Blanca(whos now deceased  ). He's caught two over the last year and a half by himself. Last one being in early December in 15 inches of snow. Dont know how he seen it or how he caught it but that deer was HUGE!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Im confused. Where was I being condescending?
> 
> Yeah that was the great thing about Hawaii. No snakes.


?

Sorry, I was on AIM chatting with my kid bro & typing here at the same time. My bad


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I hunted in Nov so Florida was a cool 50 degrees at night with no gators out and only 1 cotton mouth snake.


That's the best time to be out, they tend to 'twilight sleep' in the cold... Only time to really worry about gators is mating season when they're a 'little off' - other than that they more afraid of you. I'm a Florida girl, love the wild life here My uncle had a 12 footer that lived in the back of their property - ate the neighbors yapper :/. Personally I've never seen a cottonmouth (knock on wood) but I have seen some wicked spiders >.< & many armadillos

Ooh, if you guys ever get a chance, go mahi fishing, look up smoke houses or get a smoker - so delicious. There's this smoked fish dip I get from a local market, Yum! Smoked boar is sooo delicious too - the meat is so tender & the flavor is out of this world.

There's a gator tail & frog leg festival going on in fellsmere, never tried it but I've had turtle b4... I'm going to fix something for dinner now. Sorry for rambling


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> ?
> 
> Sorry, I was on AIM chatting with my kid bro & typing here at the same time. My bad


lol no biggie I read it and was like whaaaa? lmao

okay so people say they put a pig in a pen and like I stated before I dont have a pen but a ton of land can I just buy a pig (45lbs) and let it go and turn the dog loose? I can buy pigs (farm raised) all day long up here. is there a diff. in pig? Is that safe for the dogs?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL, I don't see why not, like you state before that would be a good way to start & builds confidence. I would think over time after gaining confidence, they'd also gain techniques. After awhile maybe have him observe another experienced dog for until you feel he's ready for boar. Or firstly have him observe - however you want to do it.

That's how pups learn in the wild, by observing they're parents - seems like observation would be a strategy.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

so its as simple as that? Let the pig go, then let the dog go? Or do I let him sniff it or something? lol Im trying to figure it all out so I know (halfway) what im doing. lol I think im going to do that this weekend.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mmm, I would ask others before doing so - it's just my opinion & tossing out ideas - Sampson's dad & others seem a little more knowledgeable than me, so I wouldn't start out based on just my opinion alone. You could also check with the local game & wild life authorities in your area that could give you tips & point you in the right direction.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> so its as simple as that? Let the pig go, then let the dog go? Or do I let him sniff it or something? lol Im trying to figure it all out so I know (halfway) what im doing. lol I think im going to do that this weekend.


PM sent


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

In Arizona we don't have hog problems really, is it pretty bad where you guys are at?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Bobby_hill said:


> In Arizona we don't have hog problems really, is it pretty bad where you guys are at?


lol there are holes I can get lost in! :roll:


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> lol there are holes I can get lost in! :roll:


That's the way they are here.They destroyed my uncle's field.Where are you at BTW?


----------

